# Testing TM with car batt?



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm looking to purchase a used trolling motor tomorrow for a pretty good price but the current owner does not have a spare battery to test operability for it (I don't either). Could I use my truck's battery to test before buying? Obviously turn off the truck before connecting. Any advice on if this will work? 

I will be purchasing the trolling motor battery at a later time/haven't done so yet...


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

12v or 24v?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

12v


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Go for it. Its not any different than your battery on your boat
Reminds me of a story
Frank and Gracy went to Miami from Brooklyn on vacation. Sitting on the beach at night, Gracy turns to Frank and says Frank is this the same moon we have in Brooklyn


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Go for it. Its not any different than your battery on your boat
> Reminds me of a story
> Frank and Gracy went to Miami from Brooklyn on vacation. Sitting on the beach at night, Gracy turns to Frank and says Frank is this the same moon we have in Brooklyn


lol i get it a 12v batt on a boat or truck is a 12v batt (other than cranking amps and aH)... I was thinking more along the lines of: do I need to disconnect the batt from the truck? Can anything electrical on my truck malfunction if there is some problem with the trolling motor? Etc.

Also, Gracy prob had Christopher Cross' _Arthur's Theme _when she asked that question


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I thought I'd get a rise


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

It's fine as long as the truck is off. Your charging system could over volt the trolling motor if left on?


----------

